# Alpine Challenge



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone familiar with this ride in Alpine valley. I have signed up for the 72 miler and hope I have not bitten off more than I can chew, has around 7000 or so feet of elevation gain. I usually get about 50-60 miles in on Sundays and 10-20 per day during the week and maybe 25miles on Saturdays. I mix road and dirt throughout the week and my routes are hilly but not 7000 feet worth. I have 39-53x11-23 on bike now, should I change the rear cassette to a 25 or 27 tooth unit? Any good advise would be appreciated.

Thanks:idea:


----------



## goooo (Mar 25, 2008)

*I drove the route last week...*

I've never done the ride but I "scouted" it last week in a car. The beginning is rolling rural roads, very nice. It would be great if they shut down traffic. After you make that left-hand turn on to Jupital Valley Road (or something like that) the climbing really starts! It just goes up and up for around 17 miles. The scenery is nice, but I don't think I'll be "taking it all in."

Some experienced riders at my workplace, who have done it, told me I should be fine as long as I settle into comfortable pace on the climb and don't try to blow up the hill -- watch your HR monitor, high cadence, etc. Another person said it was about 5-7% grade most of the way up, kicking up higher at some points. Upside is that the downhill is pretty long too. Once you're done with the climbing, it's a coast back to the starting point. 

It sounds like you're getting more riding in than me so you should be OK. I've only been getting in one weekend ride (+/- 50 miles, actively hitting all the hills I can in Rancho Santa Fe, Black Mt., etc.) and two weekday rides (25 miles) since February, mixed with some trail riding. I'm hoping that doing those rides at a very intense pace will allow me to complete the Alpine ride at a more liesurely pace. Could it be as bad as doing the SD Gran Fondo in the rain? Probably not. A different kind of suffering? Good Luck!


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Sounds like I need to adjust the gearing by at least 2 teeth in the back. I have not done any climbing of that magnitude. It is really hilly where I ride but not for 17 miles. I got in 56+ today and the wind was a little tough at times but I will consider that like hill training.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*bring LOTS of water*

Dehesa road is a good climb and there is no shade. It can be a real cooker working hard and sitting in the heat. I think it is about 3K feet in around 4 miles. Lyons Valley is rollers and fun descending


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

11x28 rear cassette installed this week, I will try it this weekend. I hope this was not a waste but I would rather spin than stand and mash for an hour or so.


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2010)

So how was the Alpine Challenge and did you have enough gears?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he should have been fine*

with an 11-28
I'm well over 200 and do most those climbs in a 39 -25 or 27


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> . . .I'm well over 200 and do most those climbs in a 39 -25 . . .


That's impressive!


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

The Alpine Challenge was challenging. I had plenty of gearing and rarely went into the big ring on the cassette. It was 71.8 miles and I finished in 5hrs 15 minutes peddle time with about 45 minutes for the rest stops, 7 total. Average speed for me was 13.5 mph which I can live with considering I have not been training in the hills. The last big climb at mile 69 was a short one that ramped up to 16%. which caused some minor cramping in my quads and hamstrings. I would like to do this ride again. One section of the route I averaged 17.5 mph for 1hr 50minutes. I need more training. I recommend this ride to anyone as it is scenic and fun. Oh yeah I am old and 200 lbs.


----------

